# Any Peugeot/Citroen owners who've had central locking problems?



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I've got a '53 plate Peugeot 406 hdi 110. 

As of today, I'm unable to lock the car without the alarm going off.

When the passenger door is locked, it seems to be triggering the 'door open' message, and all 4 'puddle lights' come on (the lights on the doors that shine red+white).

I'm also unable to lock the car from inside - the central locking 'locks' all doors, and then a second later 'unlocks' them. This is accompanied by a quick flash of the interior and 'puddle' lights.

I need to go somewhere tomorrow with work in the car, and it's not the type of place i can dare leave it unlocked.

Please help!!!! - Is there a quick fix?????

Impster


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if this will work, but if took the central locking fuse out could you lock the doors manually?


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

are you using the key fob? If so, try the key instead, also see if there's anything obtruding the locks in any way, my Citroen plays up sometimes, I just lock it by the key lock.

Check the wiring around the doors as well, there might be some chafing causing a short.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Central locking works fine.

It's just that the passenger door when locked gives a 'door open' signal to the ecu (or whatever). This means that it triggers all interior lights, and if 'central locked', also triggers the alarm.

For some reason, locking the passenger door makes the car think the door is open.

All works fine apart from this stupid, annoying fault.

Door closed = no puddle lights.
Door open = puddle lights, and if ignition on, 'door open' message on dash.

Door closed, unlocked = no problems. Couldn't be better.
Door closed, locked = car thinks the door is open. Every puddle light and interior lights + alarm activated.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

try unplugging the battery for a bit and see what happens


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds like a short on the door side to me. As said take the fuse out and use the key. car will be locked but no alarm.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Sounds to me as though possibly the passenger door lock assembly has a rod or linkage sticking. The system is sensing that all the locks are not in a position to lock so it unlocks and stops trying to avoid strain on the system by continually trying to lock
Sometimes you can lower the window, take a look in through the slot and spray WD40 3 In One or similar all over the mechanism and then operate the door lock assembly in as many ways as possible, until it is all free and working, by closing the door catch in the door, with the door open and then continually open and close the lock, by handle or key and pulling up and pushing down the interior locking and unlocking stub.
It is a bit haphazard but does sometimes rectify the problem. Taking the door card off is the best way but is time consuming and you need to be sure you have correctly identified the right lock assembly.
It could also be a microswitch inside a lock that is not working correctly.
Which would mean taking the assembly out of the door and either repairing or replacing. If you have your ear to the locking mechanism you can hear the switches operating very quietly as you operate each part of the mechanism.
Drivers doors are the most usual to fail as they get the most use.
You can usually identify which is the culprit by closing all the doors and looking at the door opening levers or the rods that move up and down on the window rails on each door in turn and see which one does not operate correctly ( move all the way in or out or up and down) when you operate the close and open button on the remote.
Don't forget the boot lock is part of the sytem so check that as well.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok long shot but nothing to loose giving it a go. Has by accident a door been closed after you have effectively pushed the key fob to lock it so to speak, thus causing a possible imbalance in the brain. Can you get in lock all doors, then open from inside open each one manually. Then close and re- lock with key or fob see if restored the system. Only other possible thought to me is possible lazy solenoid on central locking again confusing the system. Reason I've suggested this is from experience on a Renault few years back. Good luck.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

ok - going back out to brave the rain to give this a go.

Thanks. 

on ebay I can get complete mechanisms delivered for less than a tenner so hopefully it's the latch and not the wiring.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This will be the same issue that most french cars suffer from...its all down to the door loom wires and a crap design.

I recently picked up a 306 GLX and it had issues with the central locking in that you would lock it then it immediately unlocked itself.

Now you can do one of 2 things....find the central locking control unit and look on the internet as you will find that if you bridge the 2 wires that report the lock status to the control box (this is what I have done on the 306 and its all fixed and working fine). Or strip down the front door looms in the door shuts and find the broken or fractured wires.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

thing is, I dont' think it's a central locking fault. The locks all work as they should.

The problem is that when the passenger door is locked (by central locking, by key, or by interior lock switch) it reports a 'door open' status. And it's that incorrect signal that buggers it all up.

I'm thinking it's likely to be the mechanism, which has all 3 things built in to it - door open sensor (interior light switch), latch and lock mechanisms.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Does the interior light come on when you open the pass door? Or go off when you close it.
I had a 406 but cant recall it ever doing this.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

impster said:


> thing is, I dont' think it's a central locking fault. The locks all work as they should.
> 
> The problem is that when the passenger door is locked (by central locking, by key, or by interior lock switch) it reports a 'door open' status. And it's that incorrect signal that buggers it all up.
> 
> I'm thinking it's likely to be the mechanism, which has all 3 things built in to it - door open sensor (interior light switch), latch and lock mechanisms.


Which is exactly what happens...wrong signals sent to control box confuses it and effs about with the whole system.

Try what you like but I bet a pound note to a pinch of sh1t its a broken wire in the door loom causing the fault!


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you're locking the doors then they unlock, the usual problem is a sensor. Those are located in the door locks, boot & bonnet (more likely). My coupe was doing the same, I replaced the bonnet sensor & that fixed it. Best thing to do is put it on Peugeot Planet, if you know anyone close to you.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Ok - problem seems to have been solved. Not sure how, but I took the door panel off, and got rid of the useless piece of foam covering the aperatures.

Got out the old WD40 and sprayed onto moving parts.

It seems to be working ok now.

Time will tell.

I might still buy a good used door loom and lock mechanism though - cheap enough (used) on the bay as a 'just in case' measure.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

impster said:


> Ok - problem seems to have been solved. Not sure how, but I took the door panel off, and got rid of the useless piece of foam covering the aperatures.
> 
> Got out the old WD40 and sprayed onto moving parts.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed. Maybe something not moving as much as it should, or it's driven moisture out from somewhere.
Was that you by the way breaching the peace on Peugeotforums.com !?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I had similar a couple of times with my old 206. The solution for me wasn't massively technical, basically I just opened and slammed shut all doors and the boot as hard as I could.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Was that you by the way breaching the peace on Peugeotforums.com !?


No. Not me. 406oc.co.uk and DW is where i breach the peace.


----------

